
Kevin Rose’s New App Tiiny Lets You Share Photos That Disappear in 24 Hours - todd8
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/11/kevin-roses-new-app-tiiny-lets-you-share-little-photos-that-disappear-in-24-hours/
======
joeguilmette
This is such a waste of bright minds. There are so many fun, interesting, real
challenges in the world. Why are we still devoting so much energy into finding
new ways to fucking share photos?

~~~
grinich
This is such a depressing comment to read. Especially as the top one on HN.

Maybe he just wanted to make it? You know, the same reason someone might write
a compiler, build a violin, cook a casserole, go jogging? Just the fact that
he's getting out of VC and back into making things should be commended.
Especially by a community that extols the "maker" attitude so heavily.

You could easily replace "share photos" with "look at the world" or "talk with
people." Sharing photos is a HUGE part of technology because humans
communicate extremely well visually. Of course every new consumer product is
going to have the basis of sharing.

Also, it's incredibly self-centered to criticize someone else's work as not
being "interesting" or "fun." Turns out there are folks in the world with
other opinions than yours...

    
    
        At first for us it was just about a lot of fun. In fact, 
        some early critics of Twitter said, 'Twitter is not useful,'
        to which Evan, my co-founder, replied, 'Well neither is ice
        cream. Should we ban ice cream? Ban all joy and stop working
        on Twitter? Absolutely not. We were having fun working on it.
    
        — Biz Stone, Twitter co-founder
    
    

I'm not saying his app is going to become Twitter. I'm saying the way you're
criticizing it is a cheap shot.

~~~
threeseed
Shame you got downvoted for this.

Kevin Rose is hardly some brilliant genius that could be off curing cancer
instead of doing this. He came from the world of media, it's his passion and
he's releasing products that he wants to release.

I actually think he is onto something with this. Although I would make the
photos bigger. But a dynamically changing wall would be pretty engaging and
addictive.

------
stephenitis
Somewhere between instragram's explore view and snapchat's functionality.

I'd like to see some more creativity...

I hope he still does [http://foundation.bz/](http://foundation.bz/) interviews
those were the best product to come from KR in awhile.

------
fotoblur
Insert different name and no one cares.

------
liamshaw
This seems to be a step in the wrong direction. The user's connectedness to
their friends is now becoming even more superficial.

People already spend too much time consuming social content that doesn't
enrich their lives, and this type of content is even more detached than
anything on fb, twitter, or snapchat.

~~~
mgkimsal
"The user's connectedness to their friends is now becoming even more
superficial."

Maybe 'connectedness to their friends' is not a good metric?

"People already spend too much time consuming social content that doesn't
enrich their lives"

Maybe stuff from outside their circle of 'friends' _will_ enrich their lives?

I've no idea if tiiny does this or not, but there's got to be more to the
topic of media sharing/discovery than what we have now.

~~~
liamshaw
I'd say that you're right, mate. Stuff outside of your circle of friends (i.e.
this site) does enrich lives. So why make tiiny?

Maybe 'connectedness to their friends' isn't a good metric for tiiny, as maybe
that's not their goal. But I would say it's a good metric to keep in mind for
people in general, and one that I think is being overlooked as people consume
more and more 'social' content that doesn't really make them feel very social
at all.

------
rdoherty
I'm confused, didn't Kevin do this with Milk? This really feels like a double
déjà vu. What's the angle? Why do basically the same thing you did before?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
> didn't Kevin do this with Milk?

Yes. He did the exact same thing before. Copy a popular category of apps
that's probably on its way out already, and promise a 'fast pivot' if it
doesn't work.

> What's the angle? Why do basically the same thing you did before?

If I had to guess, I'd say it's something like: 'I'm loaded, being a VC is
soulless, and I think Snapchat is dumb because of [reason]'.

~~~
rhizome
_[reason]_

"...have a valuation."

------
steele
"Well, that's an interesting take on applying the ephemeral trend to tumblr /
bing image search" was my immediate thought, and I wanted to see some of the
other comments were. Turns out that a few folks here express sour grapes about
how a successful person devotes their time, energy, and resources. Kevin Rose
& his team of 3 developers don't owe anyone solutions to the world's problems.

~~~
joeguilmette
Of course not, he doesn't owe the world anything. But I mean, really. Don't
you wish that the valley had more Musks and less photo sharing apps?

~~~
vonklaus
Unfortunately, it is a lot easier to build a photo-sharing app with a lifetime
of experience in the consumer internet space, than it is to become arguably
the best entrepreneur to have ever lived.

~~~
joeguilmette
Surely there is room between "imgur meets snapchat" and SpaceX.

~~~
vonklaus
There actually is a lot of cool innovation, but it takes a long time to have
credible deliverables. Firefly space systems comes to mind. Oculus is pretty
cool as well. I think in the consumer space you have Ladar levinson's new
cryptography. Lot of shit being built on BTC protocol. But yeah, id like to
see more done and hope to participate soon.

------
macspoofing
This may be a fun app BUT geez is that all silicon valley entrepreneurs can
do...photo-sharing apps?

------
walterbell
It may be helpful to create a diagram of all possible permutations of photo-
sharing apps (persistence, symmetry, synchronicity, transformation,
augmentation, distribution).

New startups could then self-identify, e.g. as Type 27. This would free up
time for investors and consumers to focus on other differentiators like
branding, design, PR, etc.

------
msane
I'm starting to hope someone makes an app that stores photos indefinitely.

------
vonklaus
I reckon I will give it a try before I blast it on an online message board. KR
is a smart guy, and he sure could use a win, so all the best to him.

------
ngokevin
asdapdjalkdadlak sldjasld j salda

------
heyheyhey
> Rose told TechCrunch founder Michael Arrington that the app is currently
> going through the iOS App Store approval process and should launch very
> soon.

What about Android? Another app that's releasing on iOS first? :(

~~~
melling
You should simply pick one platform and get it right first. Iterate or pivot
then once you gain traction, port.

Why iOS first? Does it matter? It's his call.

